
How a Facebook impostor created multiple fake profiles and destroyed a man's life - olasaustralia
http://the-ken.com/the-unbelievable-story-of-a-facebook-impostor/
======
olasaustralia
The website needs a name and email address to proceed but there is no
authentication - so a temporary email address will do. The article is long to
read at around 20 mins but worth it

------
Cozumel
It reads like a bad soap opera! The best strategy for them would have been to
just ignore it.

------
CarolineW
Submitted many times, some of which have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12441608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12441608)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12440870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12440870)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12434777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12434777)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12434348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12434348)
(1 comment)

Those who say they've read it say it's worth it.

~~~
olasaustralia
Ah well - HN needs a link submission tool similar to Reddit if there is a
duplicate link

